# Tree Worker Knocked Out Of Lift..... Falls 40 Feet To The Ground



## Ductape (Dec 1, 2009)

Yikes........

http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=587762bc-8635-4ef8-9aa9-dd1c3773a4c8


----------



## treemandan (Dec 1, 2009)

I see a number of guys not tying in. Some are greenhorns, some are vets. I don't get it.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I see a number of guys not tying in. Some are greenhorns, some are vets. I don't get it.


not sure it would have been better to be tied in as the tree hit the bucket, injury could have been worse if he wan't thrown free .


> The 35 to 40 foot tree, however, fell into the bucket, crushing it and nearly tearing it off the platform, Howard said. As a result, the worker was catapulted from the bucket and fell nearly 40 feet to the ground.


 Thankfully he is alive.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 1, 2009)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> not sure it would have been better to be tied in as the tree hit the bucket, injury could have been worse if he wan't thrown free . Thankfully he is alive.



Does it stand to reason that if one can't think to tie in then one can't think to cut the tree properly?


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 2, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Does it stand to reason that if one can't think to tie in then one can't think to cut the tree properly?


 
that is a reasonable thought, If it is the norm for them to tie in and they have not become to comfortable with there experience. 
I think its really good that even professionals be reminded of the stupid things we humans do. we should all have respect if not fear for the dangers involved.

I caught a vine not long ago and had a hair scary moment with the saw too far in the air for my comfort. I stopped and cleared more before proceeding.
I was thinking of pushing down an old pine but after seeing some you tubes lately and that 2008 fatality report I have thought better and am reconsidering my approach.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 2, 2009)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> not sure it would have been better to be tied in as the tree hit the bucket, injury could have been worse if he wan't thrown free . Thankfully he is alive.




If you are tied in with a fall arrest harness then the act of being thrown out will result in a fall of 10 feet vs 40 feet. Even if the picker tipped, which is not how I read the story, a slow fall of 40 feet beats the hell out of a quick one.

To be honest, I have occasionally forgotten to clip the harness to the bucket when getting back in after a break. That is a real DOH! moment.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 2, 2009)

I dont know how well you guys read the article but is says the tree went the wrong way and it crushed his bucket. Not sure what would have happened if he was tied in, he may have been crushed too. Maybe he was tied in and the tie in was damaged from the hit. But with that said too many guys are hurt from not tying in to buckets


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 2, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I dont know how well you guys read the article but is says the tree went the wrong way and it crushed his bucket. Not sure what would have happened if he was tied in, he may have been crushed too. Maybe he was tied in and the tie in was damaged from the hit. But with that said too many guys are hurt from not tying in to buckets





> The 35 to 40 foot tree, however, fell into the bucket, crushing it and nearly tearing it off the platform, Howard said. As a result, the worker was catapulted from the bucket and fell nearly 40 feet to the ground. The man, who was not hit by the tree, suffered serious multiple injuries as a result of the fall




THe EWP did not tip over
The worker was not actually struck by the tree
The bucket was extensively damaged
The workers injuries were ONLY from the fall

The EWP described is of a type I have used extensively. If the tree was heavy enough to damage the bucket but not tip the unit then his harness would have saved the fall. It didnt, ergo it wasnt on. 

Frankly the story is a little smelly. I suspect the truth has been "moulded" to suit the embarrased tree company. It is more likely that they were too cheap to hire a larger bucket, took the top out of the tree with only 1 tagline and it twisted off the trunk and pinged the bucket. When those small units bounce the op can be launched like a rock out of a medieval catapult.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 2, 2009)

That sounds rather plausible. almost like you have had a close call yourself :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 2, 2009)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> That sounds rather plausible. almost like you have had a close call yourself :biggrinbounce2:



I think that goes for everybody here.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds to me like he may not of had a pull line in it at all. Why else would it come back on him?

The other reason I say that is because I can relate to being lazy with regards to this, its something that temtps me sometimes, and represents a very serious potential for danger. I made a mental note to fix this problem last summer, its just not worth the risk involved... if you have to think about it, just put a rope in it! 

Oomt: I forget to clip in sometimes too with the bucket, but definitely always wear a harness. I've been better about that lately though. 

Poor guy. I hope heals well, thats one tough lesson right there.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 3, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I think that goes for everybody here.



I am certain I keep my Guardian angel on his toes, when he sees what I am about to pull off.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 3, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Frankly the story is a little smelly. I suspect the truth has been "moulded" to suit the embarrased tree company. It is more likely that they were too cheap to hire a larger bucket, took the top out of the tree with only 1 tagline and it twisted off the trunk and pinged the bucket. When those small units bounce the op can be launched like a rock out of a medieval catapult.



Do you know Keene Tree Service? I do and they have a lot of big equipment, including a 100 ft. Teupen, which I suspect was the lift they were using since the article said it was a tracked lift. 

My hats off to Teupen, to have a tree hit the bucket hard enough to almost rip it off and not tip over.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree KM. The modern self propelled EWP's are very strong. My first demo in 19 metre Hinowa was to take it as far wide as it can go (7 metres I think) and as high as the lower 2 booms will go (12 metres) and jump up and down in the bucket. Talk about needing to change underwear. I couldnt make myself jump at first but after much goading from the rep I bounced as hard as I could and all that happened was the boom flexed. Apparently to pass the drop test in Australia they have to take the bucket up and out to max extension and drop a 500kg weight into the bucket without failure. 

Another good reminder to check my harness is clipped in every single time.

Hope the op makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Behemoth Jim (Dec 8, 2009)

People often think that the safety harness is to keep them from falling over the side of the bucket to the ground. Although that can definitely happen, I think it is a danger that is much more recognized, understood, and instinctively avoided than the catapult danger. Falling down out of the bucket isn't the big problem-- falling up out of the bucket is! And lets not forget that even if you are belted in, that itself doesn't keep you safe-- you also have to be careful not to cut something down into your bucket or boom that has enough weight to knock your truck / machine over, break your boom or bucket, injure you directly, or (gasp!) somehow break a hydraulic hose loose. 

Buckle up guys!


----------



## Torin (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been in the Hinowa LL63 & it was a little frightening being all the way out & up & looking down at the small footprint. I didn't jump around at all, afraid I would stain the basket.


----------



## treevet (Dec 13, 2009)

Or break the entire fiberglass boom which happened here recently resulting in death.

Yes I agree the main reason to tie in is the catapult factor which ejected him from the bucket when it coiled on impact and then flexed or uncoiled giving him the pea being shot out of a plastic spoon factor. He may have been totally unscathed if tied in as the impact that damaged the bucket was said to not hit him, then the bucket was crushed and after that he went bye bye.

A number of bucket accidents I have read on the trade mag. death and injury page with associated calendar have been catapults. One thing we do not think about is getting the bucket stuck under a limb, not noticing it and when you move laterally the sprung boom unsprings and again, if not tied in, bye bye. 

My 55 foot Hi Ranger is so familiar to me it is not as likely to happen to me but my 75' teco is a huge beast and not so familiar....kinda like using a little crappie fishing pole compared to a huge deep sea rig.


----------



## techdave (Dec 20, 2009)

*I was stupid about fall arrest at first too.*

When I think about the first few times i used a lift and did not use/secure the fall arrest I shudder!

Ignorant and untrained back then, now I am all about the safety!


----------

